# Nordyne Gas furnace won't stay lit



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

MB1 said:


> My furnace runs but does not blow warm air. It tries to ignite for four cycles and then flashes the warning for a weak flame. I thought the issue was the ignitor (which I think includes the Sensor) and replaced the ignitor (carbide, pinky size with white nipple on end, and two wires at the end). I have a nordyne 703911a, almost nine years old. (Oh, I was very careful not to damage the new ignitor)
> 
> More details: When I cycle on the heat, first I have as solid red light, then gas valves opens and ignitor gets red hot. Gas lights. I get a steady yellow light indicating flame is sensed, then the flame goes out in around 20 seconds, and I get flashing yellow lights indicating a weak flame. Then four red for the lockout due to failed ignition. This cycles four times. Furnace is 9 years old. Thank youin advanc for any advice to my problem!!!
> 
> ...


locate and clean the flame sensor


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes iagree with harley....however some pictures would help since you said you replaced ignitor that included sensor you think..


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

After re-reading and thinking this post, I am leaning to a dirty pilot/sensor instead of just the sensor. We must remember that a good ground is crucial as well.


----------



## MB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Pictures of Nordyne Furnace - Sensor Location?*

All, thank you for the replies. Now that I am back from the Holidays, I'm still cold in my place! Attached are some photos. I noticed the weak flame gets blown out once the fan kicks on (i.e almost immediately after it ignites). Here are photos. The ignitor is new. Which is the sensor that I would need to clean? Does anything look wrong? Thank you!!!!


----------



## MB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*One more photo*

Here's one more photo...


----------



## jakerjenkins (Nov 20, 2013)

did you find out what was wrong with your furnace as i have the same problem with mine


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If the flame goes out as soon as the furnace blower comes on. It generally means the heat exchanger has a crack or a hole in it. And needs replaced. Often better to replace the entire furnace.


----------



## ACguy-77 (Nov 7, 2019)

I Know that probably this has been fixed or replaced. I actually came across this same problem today. It was the flu pipe and combustion air was not secured on top of furnace. So it was actually sucking carbon monoxide into flame burner area. Secured and sealed exhaust and vent tube. Problem solved


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

How does the flame look when it drops out

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

